# Can a pregnant cat be spayed?



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Someone abandoned a female cat at our place. We took it in for shots and testing about one month ago, and the earliest they could schedule a spaying was next Tuesday because of the holidays. They suspected she might be pregnant, but said that would be OK. 

But she now definitely looks pregnant.

The last experience I had was about 15 years ago, and at that time our vet said cats couldn't be spayed if they were far along on pregnancy. 

I know I could just call them to make sure, but I'd like to hear about anyone else's experiences first. 

I really, really, really can't afford anymore cats. 

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

The increased blood supply to the uterus makes spaying more dangerous when they are pregnant. Most vets will spay early in pregnancy, but charge more. If the cat is obviously pg, then you will have kittens!! Kittens can be given away. Your vet can post a sign for you or you can give them to a no-kill shelter.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

A cat CAN be spayed during pregnancy. It becomes more technically challenging and less safe as gestation progresses.

I personally decline to spay a cat that is obviously pregnant - that's my cutoff point - when you can TELL she's expecting. If someone were to insist, I would quote them a VERY high fee, because I would have to place an intravenous catheter and change my anesthetic and postop protocol to a more expensive one. It's just not worth the risk to her, IMHO. The only cat spay I have ever "lost" in my career was a term pregnancy street stray that I did at a low-cost S/N clinic where I was working relief, and there were no provisions for special circumstances.

Better to let her have the kittens, place tham, and then spay. Just be sure she has ZERO opportunity to get out and get pregnant again.

Note: Because most cats don't come into estrus until winte solstice (Dec 21), it's unlikely that a female would be in advanced pregnancy this time of year. Gestation is 9 weeks.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

We adopted a stray female cat and our vet (1994) did a kitty abortion and spay. The cat was malnourished but I cannot remember how far along she was (she showed up in August). One of the kittens was dead in utero. The cat did experience some incontinence for a bit after the surgery. My vet had no qualms about doing the procedure but I don't think the cat was very far along. He also knew we were adopting her and that we were responsible pet owners.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, she can be.
It is very hard for preemie kittens to make it; sure you know that, but thought I'd say. If you spay her and she happens to be at day 61 or somesuch, You might wind up with a bunch of 'em.
If she showed up a month ago, and it was thought she was pregnant then... and she's "showing" now... I'd say she must be a good six weeks along, if not more.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

insocal said:


> A cat CAN be spayed during pregnancy. It becomes more technically challenging and less safe as gestation progresses.
> 
> I personally decline to spay a cat that is obviously pregnant - that's my cutoff point - when you can TELL she's expecting. If someone were to insist, I would quote them a VERY high fee, because I would have to place an intravenous catheter and change my anesthetic and postop protocol to a more expensive one. It's just not worth the risk to her, IMHO. The only cat spay I have ever "lost" in my career was a term pregnancy street stray that I did at a low-cost S/N clinic where I was working relief, and there were no provisions for special circumstances.
> 
> ...



Cats are in heat ALL YEAR ROUND.... just more often, in the colder months ferals and stray babies don't make it, or mama reabsorbs, or miscarries.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

I would say that a decent vet, knowing she is a rescue, and knowing how many kittens are out there now with no homes would most likely do a spay for you and not charge an arm and a leg. Adopting this adult cat shows any decent person that you are a good person with excellent intentions. I think a spay may very well be the best option. I worked at an animal hospital where we did this proceedure. It was a bit more complicated, but if you have a good relationship with your vet, he/she could very well be understanding.
GOOD LUCK


----------

